# 87 Fleetwood wilderness questions



## Jeremey1000 (Jun 19, 2015)

I just got a1987 28' fleetwood wilderness yukon and have a few questions. I have looked for a manual for it online and have came up with nothing. So I am still looking to get it if anyone knows of a source. Next I have noticed that there is a broken part on the outside next to the water hose hook up and below the fresh water fill port. I noticed that there is a hose connected to the mentioned part and the fresh water tank. I'd like to replace it but have no idea of its function so I don't know to search for. I have tried to look into fresh water parts to see if I ran across something that resembles it but no luck. Finally (for now) there is some water damage to the inside walls and floor. Some of the studs appear to have separated from the floor in the damaged areas. What size studs are normally used in the construction of camper's and what is a good source for wall board beside home depot/lowes. I have found that their paneling is made of a cardboard composit that is easily warped with little humidity and I live in florida. So thats about it. Any help with any of my mentioned issues would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## snapper388 (Apr 28, 2015)

the wall studs could be 2x2 or 2x3 most likely 2x2 I would remove receptacle and measure the depth. if you can please send a picture of the hook up it may be a water fill for the water tank.


----------



## Jeremey1000 (Jun 19, 2015)

It is what I'd to the right of the city water hookup.


----------



## snapper388 (Apr 28, 2015)

looks like a drain for the water tank if it is it will connect to the side of the water tank near the bottom.


----------



## Jeremey1000 (Jun 19, 2015)

That's got to be what it is then. It's the only sensible opiton. Thank you. My new question is about the ac unit. When I turned it on the motor just hummed. I climbed up top and pulled the motor and rebuilt it. I got it running great now but the air is only slightly cold. I can hear the condenser kick in and feel the temp diffrence but it should be colder. I noticed a port in one of the copper lines up top and was wonder about recharging it. I have seen where people say rv's use closed unit's but mine has a port...to me that indicates that it can be serviced. Any ideas on what type of freon this old thing would take?


----------



## snapper388 (Apr 28, 2015)

I would check the coils if they are dirty it will not cool properly. I spray them with greased lightning, let them soak 10-15 minutes and spray them with a garden hose, be sure to have something on the floor to soak up water I have never cleaned one without wetting the floor.as far as Freon there should be a sticker on the a/c most likely on the compressor. but it is most likely r22, if it's the original a/c and it is low on Freon it may be cheaper to replace the a/c, only 4 bolts and a few wires and a couple hours labor.


----------

